# Pygmy goat with cracked horn



## lilcheeks (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a 7 month old pygmy wether that appears to have cracked his horn today.  He was disbudded as a baby but grew a small nub on his right side.  I noticed his white fur was a little red by his nub so I felt it and it felt like the nub was laying down rather than standing up.  The nub is probably a half inch tall.  He didn't seem to be bothered at all when I touched it and there isn't much blood, just enough to color the white fur.  From what I could tell the blood was all dry.  Any suggestions on what to do?  Vet? Shots? Medication? Leave it alone?

Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 18, 2015)

Leave it alone. Happens often with scurs. Happens a whole lot more with bucks in rut that spar and have scurs.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 18, 2015)

yup, what southern said.  leave it alone.  he'll be fine.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 19, 2015)

Should be okay.  I had a buck who would knock off his little scur from time to time and it would bleed a bit, but always cleared up after a few days.


----------

